# How's the weather where you are?



## Burl Source (Nov 20, 2012)

It has been an unusual start for winter here in Southern Oregon.
A few weeks ago we has snow/rain mixed together.
After that it warmed back up to the upper 40s low 50s.
Yesterday and last night was high winds and sideways rain.
I complained when we lost internet and power off and on.

But......at least it's not snow.
Right now it is sprinkling and in the 50s.

What's it like where you are?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2012)

66F in Venice, CA  I really miss wearing a winter coat though


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Nov 20, 2012)

This is out my front window right now, and a 40 MPH wind gust, and 20F temp, you are more than welcome to head on up here to try out your winter jacket. Heck, my wife and I will even cook you dinner!


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 20, 2012)

Torrential downpours here in PDX. The sun is out right now, though!


----------



## cclin (Nov 20, 2012)

Sunny! H 68F, L 58F in San Deigo, CA. I guess I can't complain!:happymug:




PierreRodrigue said:


> This is out my front window right now, and a 40 MPH wind gust, and 20F temp, you are more than welcome to head on up here to try out your winter jacket. Heck, my wife and I will even cook you dinner!
> View attachment 11601


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 20, 2012)

77F and cloudy, typical winter day out here. 

Stefan


----------



## stevenStefano (Nov 20, 2012)

Between 40 and 50 F over here. I work near the harbour though so it is dead windy which makes it feel way colder


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 20, 2012)

Balmy 54 for a high today. 20 above normal. Misting and cloudy all day. I wouldn't mind another winter like last year.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 20, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> Balmy 54 for a high today. 20 above normal. Misting and cloudy all day. I wouldn't mind another winter like last year.



Much the same where I am. Just had the warmest winter on record and the warmest summer on record where I live. Tomorrow it is supposed to almost hit 60 in late November for central Minnesota (unheard of -- except for last year). The apocalypse is at hand my friends. 

k.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 20, 2012)

Still shorts & t-shirts most days. Never thought I'd say it...I kinda miss shoveling snow.


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 20, 2012)

Rainy last couple of days. We needed it, tho. We're still more than 3 inches below average for the month. Good weather to get things done inside.


----------



## kalaeb (Nov 21, 2012)

Leaving balmy Southern California today to head home into 2 feet of snow. People here in CA think 60 is cold, lol. Time to put on the 800 down jacket and dust off the snow shovel. Looking forward to, and hoping for a bunch of snow this winter.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 21, 2012)

54F at the moment, rising to 72F this afternoon. Not too hot, not too cold. But we only get this weather for about two weeks each spring and fall.


----------



## barramonday (Nov 21, 2012)

Very humid here , particularly in the afternoons . This time of year is called the build up, we've had a little rain but the wet season hasn't really started yet.


----------



## Burl Source (Nov 21, 2012)

Late last night sounded like we were in the center of a thunder cloud.
Went outside and the rain was more like a waterfall.
Chicken dog wouldn't even go outside until it let up.

Mushrooms are popping up everywhere.
The mushroom buyers have their booths set up but I haven't seen people lining up with baskets of mushrooms yet.
Matsutakes grow in the hills around here.


----------



## echerub (Nov 22, 2012)

Serious, serious, serious fog around here today. Had to drive really slowly on my way home tonight. At some points, particularly in the valleys, I had to slow down to a crawl.


----------



## OnTheRoad (Nov 22, 2012)

I almost miss Toronto weather. Now that I'm in Vancouver, it hasn't gone 24 hours without rain for about 2 weeks and its supposed to rain for the next week at least. Its been too long since I lived on the west coast...


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 22, 2012)

^Bonsai weather.^

60 on Thanksgiving! wOOt!


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 22, 2012)

Visiting Everett, WA. Moist and 42 here, no signs of snow at all. The 4 day long vodka drinking festivities begin tomorrow.


----------



## scotchef38 (Nov 22, 2012)

25ºc and 85% humidity and it is 11pm.


----------



## Twistington (Dec 1, 2012)

So it begins...


----------



## Burl Source (Dec 1, 2012)

It has been tons of rain and 40 to 50f through the past week.
The rain has been an annoyance.
But as my wife keeps telling me, "at least it's not snow"


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Dec 1, 2012)

Below 0c at night, a bit above 0c during the day. Many bright red Japanese maple leaves still on the trees, while there are many bare persimmon trees, all the leaves off but with all the orange fruit still on. A bit cold but still fine weather for riding the Suzuki. Meanwhile, girls wearing tights are everywhere!


----------



## Mike9 (Dec 1, 2012)

Snow on the ground here today high was 29 - looks like 50 tomorrow and it'll be a muddy mess by Monday. Tuesday is suppose to be 57 it's crazy weather all right. The deer have a good fat layer on them and the woolies were all black - looks like real a winter on the way for a change.


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 1, 2012)

People were complaining the past few days because for a few nights the tempreatures at night dropped down into the 60s.

Stefan


----------



## eaglerock (Dec 1, 2012)

Winter started with a big snow storm 

some pictures : http://yle.fi/uutiset/snowstorm_antti_in_pictures/6397988


----------



## jmforge (Dec 2, 2012)

80F in the day, around mid 60's at night.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Dec 5, 2012)

A little blustery today...


----------



## Don Nguyen (Dec 5, 2012)

84 F high today.

Arizona is a little slow on Winter.


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 5, 2012)

In Philly right now. Glorious day with clear skies, somewhere in the upper 50s I would guess. Then, of course, I had two Pilseners and one ale with lunch, and that may make many things look glorious 

stefan


----------



## jmforge (Dec 5, 2012)

LMAO...yeah, alcohol is helpful if not necessary to make Philly look glorious.:tease:


apicius9 said:


> In Philly right now. Glorious day with clear skies, somewhere in the upper 50s I would guess. Then, of course, I had two Pilseners and one ale with lunch, and that may make many things look glorious
> 
> stefan


----------



## stevenStefano (Dec 5, 2012)

This thread needs more pictures. Here's a photo I took when I went out for a run the other day. Getting dark very early now. My car headlights are automatic and they come on at 3pm now. This photo was taken at about 4pm, very dark. This is the view across to Scotland


----------



## heldentenor (Dec 5, 2012)

Cold. But not as cold as it will be.


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 5, 2012)

The rain has been coming in waves. Nice for getting things done in the house. Then you get a break like this:


----------



## rdm_magic (Dec 6, 2012)

Cold!


----------



## chefwatson (Dec 6, 2012)

It was colder in October than at any point in November or so far in December. Today it will hit about 75F.


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 6, 2012)

Ya, butt it's only a SINGLE rainbow! 



Lucretia said:


> The rain has been coming in waves. Nice for getting things done in the house. Then you get a break like this:
> 
> 
> View attachment 11920


----------



## Burl Source (Dec 6, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> Ya, butt it's only a SINGLE rainbow!


That rainbow touches down in the Broadway district of Seattle.
...and it's not a pot of gold at the end.

Years back I drove a bread route in Seattle.
The Broadway district was very unusual in the middle of the night, or daytime for that matter.
One time at 2am on the corner I saw a tight yellow dress and fishnet stockings.
When I stopped at the light I noticed a full beard as well.


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 6, 2012)

And that was BEFORE pot was legal!


----------



## Vertigo (Dec 6, 2012)

The Snow Gods are seeing how much they can piss off the thousands of skiers in this derpy little mountain town, and as a non-winter-sport guy, I'm loving it. Been mild so far. Still nothing on the ground and I can still sleep w/o a blanket.

(Course now that I said this, I'm gonna wake up under 4 feet of powder).


----------



## Vertigo (Dec 7, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> (Course now that I said this, I'm gonna wake up under 4 feet of powder).








Well. At least it's not 4 feet.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Dec 7, 2012)

lol! I'll trade you!


----------



## Dardeau (Dec 7, 2012)

I'll stop and take a sunrise picture on my way to work. We're having highs in the mid 70s and lows in the mid 60s right now. If it doesn't get cold soon next hurricane season is going to be a beast.


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 10, 2012)

after work it got up to 30f. But with the wind at around 30-45mph it felt about -10. This morning it was around 20f, so you could say it's getting warmer. No snow like it was supposed to have over the weekend.


----------



## AMP01 (Dec 10, 2012)

66F with Sunny Blue Skies ~ just the way I like it !!!


----------

